
Siri Tells 12-Year-Old Boy to "Shut the F**k Up" - richoakley
http://www.techeater.com/detail/000762/siri-tells-12-year-old-boy-to-shut-the-fk-up/
======
dan1234
Just goes to show that you can never make something fool proof (or should that
be troll proof?)

